# What Pedal Does a Saracen Rufftrax use?



## Ben M (20 Jun 2011)

Hi, I broke the pedal on my mum's Saracen Rufftrax , but I can't find anywhere which pedal it uses. It is relatively old, It might be about 1998. Do you know which pedal I should get to replace the broken one?

cheers,
Ben


----------



## nry (20 Jun 2011)

All pedals fit the same, so buy any suitable pair and fit them, job done


----------



## Garuf (20 Jun 2011)

As said, the only issue is if it's chinese, sometime they have anomolous sizings on mtb's. Simply wind the peddals off and take them into anywhere, your local bike shop being the first point of call and ask for a similar set and you'll be fine. 

Just be glad it's not like my french racer which is made almost entirely of non-standard parts!


----------



## Ben M (21 Jun 2011)

Thanks, I would take the pedal into the shop, only I can't take them off. I have tried everything but they won't budge. How should they come off?

cheers


----------



## Garuf (21 Jun 2011)

You should have a pedal spanner, they then wind off easily. Just take the bike to the shop?


----------



## nry (29 Jun 2011)

They will be on reverse threads by all accounts so that the direction of pedalling doesn't loosen the pedal!


----------



## Ben M (29 Jun 2011)

Ah, that might be why I can't get it off. I'll have another try.

cheers,
Ben


----------

